# My collection



## TheDarkness (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi all

That is my collection...

Acanthoscurria atrox

A. ferina

A. ferina - Potes

A. geniculata

A. musculosa

A. sternalis

A. gomesiana

Aphonopelma caniceps

Avicularia juruensis #1

A. juruensis #2

A. metallica #1

A. metallica #3

A. versicolor

Brachypelma boehmei

B. smithi

Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens


----------



## TheDarkness (Feb 21, 2006)

Grammostola argentinensis

G. grossa #1

G. grossa #4

G. rosea

G. vachoni

G. sp.

Lasiodora parahybana

Iridopelma sp.

Nhandu chromatus #2

N. coloratovillosus

Pachistopelma rufonigrum

Poecilotheria regalis

P. rufilata

Vitalius dubius #1 - Pré-ecdise

V. dubius #1 - Pós-ecdise

V. dubius #2

V. roseus

V. sorocabae


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Feb 21, 2006)

Great lookin T's!


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Feb 21, 2006)

Awsome collection. I love your B. boehmei and A. versicolor


----------



## TheDarkness (Feb 21, 2006)

Envy Exotics said:
			
		

> Awsome collection. I love your B. boehmei and A. versicolor


yes, thank you, they are awesome, and juruensis is so beatiful too... I have a couple of A. avicularia, soon I wil post pics of them...

And my little smithi is walking to the stars too


----------



## evilarachnid (Feb 21, 2006)

Very nice collection of T's , the pic of your B. Boehmei is very nice.


----------



## TheNatural (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Mr.Darkness,

How are U doing my friend? good to see U arround here!!!
Nice pics, Great collection U got there, man!
Keep posting, U have alot to share with us.


----------



## LongDucDong (Feb 22, 2006)

GREAT collection!


----------



## solaceofwinter (Feb 22, 2006)

your a geniculta is one molt behind mine, the next molt is impressive gain. you have a great collection, whats next for it?


----------



## BPruett (Feb 23, 2006)

Man, that is one hell of a collection!:worship:


----------



## TheDarkness (Feb 23, 2006)

more...
Avicularia avicularia #1 macho


A. avicularia #2 femea


A. huriana


Ephebopus murinus #1


E. murinus #2


Lasiodora itabunae #7


L. klugi #1


Poecilotheria ornata #3


Pterinochilus chordatus


P. vorax


Still miss:
Lasiodora parahybana
Nhandu carapoensis
Vitalius longiternalis
Vitalius sp.
Vitalius vellutinus

all lings with 2cm... 

soon I will adquire:
NEWS:
1 Heteroscodra maculata
1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei (that complete my sub-collection of P. spp.)
1 Citharischius crawshayi 
1 Haplopelma hainanum
1 Tapinauchenius gigas (that start my sub-collection of T. spp.)
1 Hysterocrates hercules
1 Phormictopus cancerides
TO INCRASE QTD:
2 Vitalius vellutinus
1 Pterinochilus murinus
1 Avicularia juruensis (a female to one of my males)
1 Acanthoscurria ferina
2 Nhandu coloratovillosus

all this in march...  

and soon, I really hope soon, Haploplema lividum...  

thanks all for view my collection and post in this thread...


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Mar 21, 2006)

Awesome pics bro   That versi is making me :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:  ahaauhauahuahauhauahuahauah, the boehmei is very beautiful to   Cya around


----------

